# A slitting saw arbor before dinner



## PaulL (Aug 15, 2022)

Finished work and decided I needed an arbor for my newly delivered first slitting saw!
Shamelessly adapted from Blondihacks' video on the subject, I present you: Arbor the first.






A bit of turning work, threading work, drilling, tapping, and cutting off.  Missed my dimension on the arbor shoulder by about 2 thou which was annoying.  The remainder worked ok, though I have some minor order-of-operation concentricity concerns, mostly in drilling aftercutting off the screw section.  That said, it cut on the first try!





On the downside, my setup for that slit was suspect, and I learned a lesson.  At the cost of one tooth on the saw: If your work's not squared up, don't expect the vice to hold it stable.  D'Oh.
I haven't put a DTI on the saw to measure its run-out.  I do know the miss on the diameter of the seat makes the saw give a rhythmic chunk-chanck as it cuts - amazing how out by a couple of thou is so audible.
But I think it's good enough for its next use as I contemplate Harold Hall's simple dividing head and its split bearings.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Aug 15, 2022)

Mine also has that out of round chunk-chanck as it cuts.  Nicely done.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 15, 2022)

I don't think it's a slitting saw unless it makes that sound...


----------



## PeterT (Aug 15, 2022)

Slitting saw trivia. In the '90's (early days of horizontal drilling) I toured some shops making slotted liners. It was kind of a lathe bed concept but used ganged hydraulic motors turning individual slitting saws all bathing in cutting oil. It made a pattern of cuts, heads lifted, rotate the pipe some degrees, maybe an axial jog, rinse & repeat. Lots of chunka-chunk sounds there. I recall they had a dedicated re-sharpening machine that ran non-stop, stacks of blades, must have been hundreds. 10m casing lengths, 6-8" diameter, 800-1600m per well, thousands of wells... A lot of pipe must have went out that door. Still used but different methods these days, especially in thermal ops.








						Slotted liners and wire wrapped screens
					






					petrowiki.spe.org


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 16, 2022)

I have a very high quality arbour I got with my mill/drill 10 years ago, and a crappy one I got on ebay this past spring by mistake. Both have that musical chunk a chunk a chunk sound. I wonder if it's the arbour or the blades? 

Listening to you guys, it might even be intrinsic to slitting!


----------

